# prob mit icq (sozusagen bluescreen)



## DA][Azrael (12. August 2001)

hi ihrs!

ich hab ein prob mit icq, ich kann es starten, aber sobald ich etwas mache (message annehmen... sowas in die richtung ) dann schmiert mir das programm ab, mit einer fehlermeldung:

ICQ.exe hat fehler verursacht und wird geschlossen.

(ich hab win2k, von anderen hab ich gehört das is so die standard-fehlermeldung, einem bluescreen entsprechend...)
ja das problem ist nur, ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das wegbekommen soll, ich hab icq schon deinstalliert wieder neu ruffgehaun, es ging net...

was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (13. August 2001)

hm icq 99?
versuche mal mit einer neueren version
bzw. zusätze für icq installiert? oder so?


----------

